# India's Ganguly may quit international cricket



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2008)

**afp.google.com/media/ALeqM5gDMgugoFPQrsLUMajSy0-euGw_Nw?size=m​


> NEW DELHI (AFP) — Former India captain Sourav Ganguly may quit international cricket "sooner rather than later" with him facing the axe for the upcoming home series against Australia, a report said Tuesday.
> The 36-year-old was left out of the Rest of India squad for the five-day Irani Cup match against Ranji Trophy champions Delhi in Vadodara from September 24, seen as a trial match for next month's Test series.
> Ganguly's omission from a virtual Test line-up that includes fellow seniors Sachin Tendulkar, Rahul Dravid, Anil Kumble and Venkatsai Laxman means he is unlikely to figure in the highly anticipated series starting in Bangalore on October 9.
> The Telegraph newspaper, published from Ganguly's home city of Kolkata, said the stylish left-hander may not attempt to make a comeback into the Indian team.
> "The fight may just have gone out of Sourav Ganguly," the paper said in a frontpage story.



More...

Another news:* Coach Kirsten wanted Ganguly out*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2008)

I am sure Dada has lots left in him. Especially in his comeback, he has consistently scored over 40-50 runs a match and is still a devastating force on the Indian side. The balls he has are also rather good, with his odd combo of swing plus line plus length minus speed.

I doubt he would go soon.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 9, 2008)

There is upcoming documentary on him..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

Seriously, he should've retired after that extremely successful Australian tour.

Dragging till death does not do any good.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 9, 2008)

I am still at bay as to why was ganguly dropped ahead of dravid. Dravid failed repeatedly and continues to do so but is still retained.

Bloody politics, an anyways i dont give a damn to cricket anyway.bloody boring. I will start when the next IPL season begins.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 9, 2008)

Kumble is also backs this decision as Ganguly was not in form!! .....
  Murali, Mendis , bhajji took lots of wickets in last test series, what performance Kumble did in those same pitch? Statistics telling that he is also not in form for last few series.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2008)

The irony is not once did Mendis took Ganguly's wicket but Tendulkar(kuch kar nahiin pata phir bhi team mein rehta hai), Dravid or VVS were bamboozled by him, yet the axe fell on Sourav 
There has to be  a common yardstick for everybody and especially for that has-been Tendulkar 
Yeh sab politics ke kaaran main Cricket nahiin dekhta hoon 
MSD & Yuvraj: The Future Politicians in BCCI.


----------



## Edburg (Sep 9, 2008)

For Sachin,Dravid,Ganguly,VVS

"*Either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain*"

may be i am watching too much movies lately


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 9, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> The irony is not once did Mendis took Ganguly's wicket but Tendulkar(kuch kar nahiin pata phir bhi team mein rehta hai), Dravid or VVS were bamboozled by him, yet the axe fell on Sourav
> There has to be  a common yardstick for everybody and especially for that has-been Tendulkar
> Yeh sab politics ke kaaran main Cricket nahiin dekhta hoon
> MSD & Yuvraj: The Future Politicians in BCCI.



Yeah, Sachin didn't perform well in the series. But he was definitely amongst the better odi players this season and performed well in the latter parts of tri-series in Austrailia and even before.Even when he was in a bad form, he maintained a decent avg(late 30's to early 40's).Pls dont tell me, his nomination for best odi player is based on politics alone. It was really sad that Saurav Ganguly was sacked when he seemed to be in pretty good form even taking a few valuable wickets.


----------



## Chintu08 (Sep 10, 2008)

Who cares 
:faarrrrt:


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 10, 2008)

i dont understand why coach dislikes dada.earlier chappel and now kirsten.I believe most of the indian players retire at 38-39 and dada still has 2-3 years left.So i think dada shouldnt think of retirement.


----------



## dreamsalive (Sep 10, 2008)

ya he sud retire nw as he's rusty with bat from a long long time . His time's over
and he's *useless to team* irrespective of how much yrs of cricket he's left in him.
same may apply to dravid if continues to dig his grave.


----------



## Pat (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol @ the title! Which other country has a Ganguly playing cricket ?


----------



## axxo (Sep 10, 2008)

for England's county


----------



## Pat (Sep 10, 2008)

axxo said:


> for England's county



And county is international cricket ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 10, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/22large.png


----------



## axxo (Sep 10, 2008)

Pat said:


> And county is international cricket ?


Cricket played by International players  so can be called as International Cricket


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 10, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ say Bad News  *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/108.png


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The balls he has are also rather good


What The HELL!!!    Do you want to rephrase that?


----------



## Pat (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ Haha! Dint notice that earlier


----------



## damnthenet (Sep 10, 2008)

Ganguly is undoubtedly one of the best batsman Indian cricket has seen. But, of late, he has been very lazy in the field. There might be many a reasons for that... but cricket demands a lot of energy in the field. 
So, it is a right time for the great player and a greatest captain to call it a day.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 10, 2008)

How does it matter anyway. Tell me guys, do you still watch cricket?? Is it really worth all the hype??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 10, 2008)

^^
Why not ??



Hrithan2020 said:


> Yeah, Sachin didn't perform well in the series. But he was definitely amongst the better odi players this season and performed well in the latter parts of tri-series in Austrailia and even before.Even when he was in a bad form, he maintained a decent avg(late 30's to early 40's).Pls dont tell me, his nomination for best odi player is based on politics alone. It was really sad that Saurav Ganguly was sacked when he seemed to be in pretty good form even taking a few valuable wickets.



Just to inform all of you ..
Average of Sachin in ODI's And Tests this year(2008 ) is above 44.
He won the Australia's for us ... By being the highest run getter. 
One Sri Lanka series cant be the deciding factor.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 11, 2008)

Who was India's main man in the south africa series?? Please remind me..i seem to have a short memory.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> The irony is not once did Mendis took Ganguly's wicket but *Tendulkar(kuch kar nahiin pata phir bhi team mein rehta hai)*, Dravid or VVS were bamboozled by him, yet the axe fell on Sourav
> There has to be  a common yardstick for everybody and especially for that has-been Tendulkar
> Yeh sab politics ke kaaran main Cricket nahiin dekhta hoon
> MSD & Yuvraj: The Future Politicians in BCCI.



Read this Tendulkar named in World ODI XI  *cricket.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/3469834.cms 

Had he not been playing well in recent past, he must not have been there.


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 12, 2008)

good news dada is back on training session for Ranji series.Also new selection committe will be announced before australian series .So i believe there will be hope for return.
 @dreamsalive:You mentioned dada is useless to the team and he shud retire.I say we are not Gods to decide player's fate.Above all he is the best captain around and probably next best to kapil dev for taking the team into finals of 2003 world cup unlike shitty glamorous t20 world cup.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 15, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> The irony is not once did Mendis took Ganguly's wicket but Tendulkar(kuch kar nahiin pata phir bhi team mein rehta hai), Dravid or VVS were bamboozled by him, yet the axe fell on Sourav
> There has to be  a common yardstick for everybody and especially for that has-been Tendulkar
> Yeh sab politics ke kaaran main Cricket nahiin dekhta hoon
> MSD & Yuvraj: The Future Politicians in BCCI.



Tendulkar is hasbeen .... HAHAHAHAH
He was among the top5 run getter in ODI's in 07 ..
And in 08 he averages more than 44 in both the formats .

And BTW ... Cricket is a funny game.Had it not been that way ... Monopoly would have been retained.
Even the best do faulter ... Which makes the game even more lively and interesting.

Hope U get it.


----------

